# Hi Fellow Fancy Mice Breeders!



## rkicker (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi! My name is Robin and I am probably what is called an accidental fancy mouse breeder. This resulted in us having 12 mice which includes the 2 moms. One mom we knew was pregnant when we brought her home, but the other mom surprised us with babies. We are happy to have all of these mice in a variety of colors and coats. The longest furred mouse, a teenager, is the runt of the second mom's litter and even though she's small, she out eats her siblings and is one tough girl. We have other animal friends too.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome, accidental Robin


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Robin
Welcome at the FMB.
Enjoy your time here.


----------

